# Sanding marks.......will they show



## javan (Jun 9, 2008)

*Some yes, some no.*

I have seen it both ways. I have had drywall that was so smooth to the touch, then show up with lines, marks etc. after the paint was on.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

If you're using "lightweight" compound, that can be part of the problem. Though easier to use for the DIY'er, it nicks and scratches much easier than regular redi-mix compound. Drywall "screen" sandpaper is notorious for leaving scratches. I only use it when I use a sander on a vacuum attachment and have gone to 220 grit to eliminate the problem. You can try "dulling" your 150 grit some before using it on the drywall. Rub two pices together or "sand" a bit on a rough surface to wear the paper down a bit. As to whether the scratches will show, it depends. The lighting, type of paint, nap length of the roller,etc. can all make a difference.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

javan said:


> I have seen it both ways. I have had drywall that was so smooth to the touch, then show up with lines, marks etc. after the paint was on.


 
Thanks, I think I will prime one of the walls before I continue just to see if I can see the marks, as this is the first time that I am doing this, and I don't know what will show and what won't.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

bjbatlanta said:


> If you're using "lightweight" compound, that can be part of the problem. Though easier to use for the DIY'er, it nicks and scratches much easier than regular redi-mix compound. Drywall "screen" sandpaper is notorious for leaving scratches. I only use it when I use a sander on a vacuum attachment and have gone to 220 grit to eliminate the problem. You can try "dulling" your 150 grit some before using it on the drywall. Rub two pices together or "sand" a bit on a rough surface to wear the paper down a bit. As to whether the scratches will show, it depends. The lighting, type of paint, nap length of the roller,etc. can all make a difference.


Thanks for your help. 

I am using the all purpose compound that I thin down with water. I have applied 4 coats, and it worked really well for me. But you are correct that every little thing shows. 

What I am doing is using a wet sanding sponge, and that seems to make the scratches disappear. I just wanted to avoid doing things twice.

OK, here is a really stupid question; do you sand horizontal and vertical or in a circular motion?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

I normally wipe it down with a damp sponge after I do my final sanding to get it real smooth and feathered well and I sand with the tape not against it another word vert sand vert horizontal sand horizontal


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

clasact said:


> I normally wipe it down with a damp sponge after I do my final sanding to get it real smooth and feathered well and I sand with the tape not against it another word vert sand vert horizontal sand horizontal


Me too. The sponge idea works very well for hiding rookie mistakes.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Sand horizontal on horizontal joints and vertical on vertical. You can also use a regular, fine grit, sanding sponge (not wet) to put the finishing touches. Does a better job getting into the corners than a sanding pole. Lightly go back over any areas on your "flats" too to eliminate scratches you see. There you might use a circular motion. Another trick is when you put your paper on the sanding head, take a razor knife and cut the excess from the edges rather than fold it over. When you sand the inside corners, you end up cutting a "groove" into the opposite corner if you leave the excess on. Use your sponge for the final sand to get into the very corner.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Fine marks can often be removed or "erased" by using a sanding sponge (drywall sanding sponge on the fine side), and sanding lightly, in a circular motion.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks all you wonderful folks!

I will definitely try all the tips, and hopefully my marks won't show as much. 
My girls I'm sure won't care. All they want is for me to hurry and get it done. 
I just want to see how good I can get it.


----------

